# Best GH protocol for Off Cycle?



## SloppyJ (Nov 16, 2011)

What's up dudes? I was thinking abou trying some GH. I'm almost 2 weeks into my PCT and I plan on taking a long break to recover from the long cycle I just had. I figure GH would give me something to do and keep me really focused in my off time. 

I wanted to know what is the best way to take GH in this situation. Would it be better split first thing in the morning and then 6 hours later? Or would it be better to take it all post workout? Should I do it everyday or do a 5 on 2 off cycle? 

I've done a little research into this but I'm still pretty new. I planned on taking 5iu per day. Should I increase it? Also planned on taking it for at least 200 days.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey!  I'm going to do exactly that too.  I started a thread a week or so ago and got a lot of good info from heavy and V.
I'm going to try to do 5 iu/day. 5 on 2 off.  6 months.  Victor said he injects twice daily, once in the morning and again in the early afternoon.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 16, 2011)

^Yes, once as soon as I wake up (7am) and the second shot around 2pm.  I suggest splitting the dose in two only if you are using more than 4iu.  Sloppy, how old are ya?  The older you are, the less you will need.  Are you looking to keep cut or to add mass?  5-2 works fine.  Try to run it for at least 5-6 months bro...otherwise it's a waste of $ IMHO.



/V


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

This article may not be for you sloppy because it's obvious you already done research. However it's still a good article:



 So, first of all, why is Growth Hormone such an attractive drug to bodybuilders? 
"HGH (and the IGF-1 that is a result of its use) is the only substance that can actually initiate hyperplasia. While the use of anabolic steroids can cause hypertrophy (the enlargement of existing muscle cells), steroids do not offer the ability to recruit and mature more muscle cells. HGH can. HGH also increases protein synthesis, which can be responsible for hypertrophy.

"You also have to understand that normally, after puberty, the body stops growing new muscle cells. The number of muscle cells is genetically fixed for the rest of the life span, and the most that can happen is to increase the size of these cells through weight training or steroids. However, by using HGH the body can actually grow new muscle cells. This allows the body to reverse genetic dispositions and achieve a desired muscle density."

For someone new to its use, what is a safe and effective starter dose?
"For gaining lean muscle and substantially improving body composition a dose of 4-8 i.u.'s a day will be necessary. Most people will respond very well at a dose of 4-5 i.u.'s per day. For maximum benefit in this regard, the addition of Testosterone, Insulin, and low dose T3 would be something to seriously consider.

"As a general rule the best way to start an HGH program is to start with a low dose and ease the administration into the higher doses. This will avoid, or at least minimize, many of the common side effects of HGH such as bloating, joint pain and swelling. Most people can tolerate approximately 2 i.u.'s with few side effects, so that would be the recommended starting dose. A scheduled program would look like this:

Week 1-4: HGH 2i.u.'s one injection

Week 5: HGH 2.5 i.u.'s one injection

Week 6: HGH 3 i.u.'s split into two injections of 1.5 i.u.'s each

Week 7: HGH 3.5 i.u.'s split into two injections of 1.75 i.u's each

If at any point in this progression unbearable bloating or joint pain becomes an issue, the dose must be reduced by 25% and held at a lower dosage for a couple of weeks. If the side effects subside, progression may resume back up towards desired level. If the side effects remain, the dose must be reduced again and held at a lower level for two weeks before beginning upward progression. This method will keep the HGH experience a good one with minimal side effects."

HGH is not administered like standard injectables, what is the injection procedure?
"HGH is dispensed in the form of a lyophilized powder. Any other form advertised is NOT true HGH. The only way to administer true HGH is by a sub-q or intramuscular injection.

"HGH is somewhat fragile by nature, and it needs to be protected from light and heat. HGH should be stored between 36 and 46 degrees Fahrenheit at all times both before and after its reconstitution. All brands of HGH should be refrigerated after being reconstituted, and all brands should be protected from light at all times."

Is there a best time of day for administration?
"The body produces HGH in a continuous pulsatile fashion throughout the day with the highest pulses occurring approximately 2-3 hours after going to bed and falling into deep sleep. Injectable HGH is completely absorbed and activates within approximately 3 hours. The strategy with respect to timing depends somewhat on age and other elements of the cycle. There is no single best strategy...it depends a lot on your individual situation."

Can you give us some examples?
"For those in their late 20's to early 50's, there is a chance that the endogenous production of HGH is still at a reasonable level. The best time to take an injection in this case would be early morning...after your body's own release of HGH in the night. If you get up to go to the bathroom in the early morning, this is probably the perfect time to take a couple of units of HGH. The second best time would be first thing in the morning when you wake up.

"If you are splitting your doses, it is good to take them when your cortisol levels are at a peak, which is when you wake up and in the early afternoon. Cortisol is very catabolic by nature and a well-timed HGH injection can go a long way to blunting this effect.

"Yet another strategy should be considered if one is using insulin with HGH. Insulin should be used immediately post work out. HGH and insulin do some great things together - they shuttle nutrients in a very complimentary way to each other - and the combination of HGH and insulin create the best environment for IGF-1 production. If one is using insulin immediately post workout, this would be a recommended time to take a number of units of HGH."




 It has been claimed that lean body mass gains and fat loss are achieved with GH without and change being made to the diet, care to comment on this?

"A high protein diet is often recommended to help efforts to build muscle and lose fat. Adequate protein is required for building muscle and other tissues. Various sources advise people to consume anywhere from 0.6 to 1.5g of protein per pound of bodyweight per day."

How long does it take for results to kick in?
"It should be noted that for the vast majority of HGH users, results are not rapid and visible in nature. If your idea of using HGH is to get ripped in a few weeks , gaining 20lbs of muscle in a matter of a month or two, or being miraculously healed in a matter of a few injections...you are likely to be in for a BIG disappointment. HGH does some pretty incredible things, but it HAS to be viewed as a long term endeavor. A reasonable length HGH cycle would be 20-30 weeks in length. While you will always be able to find one or two individuals who will make great strides in a short amount of time, the majority need to be dedicated to its use for the long haul for it to be a worthy venture."

What effect does it have on the healing of damaged tissue that cannot be achieved by regular anabolics and why is this effect so profound?
"HGH has the ability to increase lean body mass, shorten a bodybuilder's recovery time between workouts, and improve overall athletic performance. HGH helps strengthen ligaments and joints, and promotes faster healing of damaged tissue. In addition, HGH can increase the body's capability for protein synthesis and for proper absorption of essential immune defensive molecules into the damaged site."

Some people use HGH to combat adrenal fatigue, could it also alleviate the symptoms of chronic fatigue syndrome?

"Adrenal fatigue is a term applied to a collection of non specific symptoms such as body aches, fatigue, nervousness, sleep disturbances and digestive problems. The term often shows up in popular health books and on alternative medicine web sites, but it isn't accepted medical diagnosis.

"The adrenal glands produce a variety of hormones that are essential to life. The medical term ???adrenal insufficiency', or Addison's disease, refers to inadequate production of one or more of these hormones as a result of an underlying disease. Signs and symptoms of adrenal insufficiency include fatigue, body aches, unexplained weight loss, low blood pressure, light headedness and loss of body hair. Proponents of the adrenal fatigue diagnosis claim this is a mild form of adrenal insufficiency caused by chronic stress. The unproven theory behind adrenal fatigue is that your adrenal glands are unable to keep pace with the demands of perpetual fight-or-flight arousal. As a result, they can't produce quite enough of the hormones you need to feel good. Existing blood tests, according to this theory, aren't sensitive enough to detect such a small decline in adrenal function - but the body can. The latest research demonstrates that adrenal fatigue is connected to the growth hormone loop in a distinct way, since taking HGH releasers (consistently over many months) has helped to improve energy levels."

Finally, what is the best liquid to use when it comes to the reconstitution of HGH?
"Bacteriostatic Water (BW), Sterile Water or even liquid vitamin B12 can be used for reconstitution. What we choose to reconstitute it with should depend on how rapidly we use the GH. Bacteriostatic Water is basically sterile water with 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol added, and this alcohol keeps anything from growing in the water, thus making it safe for injection for the longest period of time...up to three weeks. For the common use for bodybuilding (2-5 i.u.'s a day) and the more commonly used vial size (10 i.u.'s) it isn't really critical which of the afore mentioned diluents are used...the vial will be used up long before bacteria or anything begins to grow in our reconstituted HGH."


Source link:Human Growth Hormone All You Ever Wanted to Know About It

please consider visiting basskilleronline as there is a wealth of info there.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 16, 2011)

ready heavys gh article. you will like it


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> As a general rule the best way to start an HGH program is to start with a low dose and ease the administration into the higher doses. This will avoid, or at least minimize, many of the common side effects of HGH such as bloating, joint pain and swelling. Most people can tolerate approximately 2 i.u.'s with few side effects, so that would be the recommended starting dose. A scheduled program would look like this:
> 
> Week 1-4: HGH 2i.u.'s one injection
> 
> ...



Good article indeed.  However, the doses above would best suit someone in their 40s, not someone in their late 20s or early 30s, IMHO.  Dose is also dependent on what you wish to gain from GH.  2iu for someone in their early 30s, such as myself...would go unnoticed.  IMHO!!!



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2011)

I jump in at 3-4 iu GH daily my first week or so then crank it up. I'm mid forties so....

I get mild swelling in my hands but no biggie.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome info. Thank you everyone! 

Vic, I'm in my mid-20's. So I figured I needed to start pretty high. Looks like I might start at 5 and maybe even go higher.

This is a racket! The old guys make all of the money and they don't even need that much GH!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Awesome info. Thank you everyone!
> 
> Vic, I'm in my mid-20's. So I figured I needed to start pretty high. Looks like I might start at 5 and maybe even go higher.
> 
> This is a racket! The old guys make all of the money and they don't even need that much GH!



No shit huh?!!  I'm looking at needing 800 iu to run it at 6 iu for 6 months!  Not cheap!


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

You got some $$ to spend? 


10iu's EOD. Ive got a friend on this dose, no AAS....4 months in and he looks v good.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Good article indeed.  However, the doses above would best suit someone in their 40s, not someone in their late 20s or early 30s, IMHO.  Dose is also dependent on what you wish to gain from GH.  2iu for someone in their early 30s, such as myself...would go unnoticed.  IMHO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V




I agree, but I think the point of the article is that if you've never used hgh, you dont want start with a high dose right away, to avoid sides. I think the schedule can be ramped up quite a bit.

It does say that you will need 4-8ius to gain lbm and improve body composition.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Hench said:


> You got some $$ to spend?
> 
> 
> 10iu's EOD. Ive got a friend on this dose, no AAS....4 months in and he looks v good.


 

IM? Subq? What's his schedule look like? And would that be any better than 5iu ED?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> IM? Subq? What's his schedule look like? And would that be any better than 5iu ED?



Couple options, for getting a little more cut and some possible fat loss and all the other little pros, going sub-q is fine ED or 5-2.  Looking for more mass, best to use a high dose (something like 10iu or more), and I would go IM.  Do this during the hardest work out days that you work the biggest muscles, and inject with a slin pin into your biceps, triceps, delts, etc....3-4 times a week, avoid quads and glutes.  

In other words, if you are taking 40iu a week for example...for small signs, inject 2.5iu ED......OR.....take 10iu 4 days a week via IM.  The latter method will be more effective for adding mass IMHO.  Toss slin in there, and it's a different beast all together, IMHO.  Others will have different protocols and theories...I'm just telling you my past personal experiences when I experimented, as well as what I have seen with my own eyes from others.




/V


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 17, 2011)

So your saying sub q for fat loss, and Im for muscle gain? Interesting, I have to try that.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Couple options, for getting a little more cut and some possible fat loss and all the other little pros, going sub-q is fine ED or 5-2. Looking for more mass, best to use a high dose (something like 10iu or more), and I would go IM. Do this during the hardest work out days that you work the biggest muscles, and inject with a slin pin into your biceps, triceps, delts, etc....3-4 times a week, avoid quads and glutes.
> 
> In other words, if you are taking 40iu a week for example...for small signs, inject 2.5iu ED......OR.....take 10iu 4 days a week via IM. The latter method will be more effective for adding mass IMHO. Toss slin in there, and it's a different beast all together, IMHO. Others will have different protocols and theories...I'm just telling you my past personal experiences when I experimented, as well as what I have seen with my own eyes from others.


 

Thank you bro! 


I think I'll start off at 5iu per day then when I start my cycle I might switch it to 10iu ED IM to try and gain some mass. 

Since I'm only taking 5iu is it beneficial to split that into one AM dose and another dose 6hrs later? Or would just 5iu's every morning be okay?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2011)

Half life is 6 hours max so twice daily would be ideal but all at once will work. I'm with Vic on this one. AM and early afternoon.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

What are your guys thoughts on needing t3 while on gh?


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> So your saying sub q for fat loss, and Im for muscle gain? Interesting, I have to try that.




HGH is only effective once it reaches the bloodstream, so I honestly don't know what difference it would make.  The only difference is that it would enter the bloodstream quicker via the IM route.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on needing t3 while on gh?


GH may cause fluctuations in thyroid  output but the fluctuations are typically small and resolve themselves in a few  months. Thyroid hormones are likely not needed but they do help with fat  loss so using them is fine.


----------



## independent (Nov 17, 2011)

Running 5 on 2 off at 2-3 iu's is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Nov 17, 2011)

is one brand of hgh, or type, better than the other?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> HGH is only effective once it reaches the bloodstream, so I honestly don't know what difference it would make. The only difference is that it would enter the bloodstream quicker via the IM route.


 

Don't quote me but I believe the thought behind that is to pin the GH right after a hard workout to shuttle it to your muscles. So IM would be beneficial here since we don't have much time.


----------



## Hench (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Don't quote me but I believe the thought behind that is to pin the GH right after a hard workout to shuttle it to your muscles. So IM would be beneficial here since we don't have much time.



Yup, pin it PWO and have a whey shake with water. 


Unless you plan on staying on a very long time I would pin EOD, I haven't bookmarked the study but this schedule leads to considerably less suppression of natural GH secretion as compared to ED.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 17, 2011)

What is of interest to me who is not trying to compete or get ridiculously huge is could the use of peptides for an extended period similar to GH usage (4-6 months).  I am thinking CJC1295 w/DAC, Ipa/Hexarelin, GHRP-2/6.  I know that is not GH but for many it is more financially viable.  Curious what all of your thoughts are on that?


----------



## independent (Nov 17, 2011)

oufinny said:


> What is of interest to me who is not trying to compete or get ridiculously huge is could the use of peptides for an extended period similar to GH usage (4-6 months).  I am thinking CJC1295 w/DAC, Ipa/Hexarelin, GHRP-2/6.  I know that is not GH but for many it is more financially viable.  Curious what all of your thoughts are on that?



Hgh is fairly cheap, might as well run the real stuff.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm on the CJC/Mod combo right now along with some igf. I really enjoy it but honestly it just made me wonder what the real thing is like. The biggest effect I get is better sleep and waking up ready to go. 

Big moe is right.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 17, 2011)

Fair enough guys, I just get zero sides from peptides and have great success from much shorter runs as well.  Even 6 weeks of Ipa at 300mcgs a day is amazing for fat loss, recovery and injury healing around joints.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really enjoying them too. But to me it's like a PH vs. Real Gear debate.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm really enjoying them too. But to me it's like a PH vs. Real Gear debate.



You are not the first to say that and yes, I agree that is a very accurate comparison.


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Don't quote me but I believe the thought behind that is to pin the GH right after a hard workout to shuttle it to your muscles. So IM would be beneficial here since we don't have much time.




If you are using Slin, yes...but localized injects will still do nothing for you. It HAS to enter the bloodstream.


----------



## independent (Nov 17, 2011)

Can you have carbs after injecting hgh?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> If you are using Slin, yes...but localized injects will still do nothing for you. It HAS to enter the bloodstream.


 
I think vic's protocol was with using slin postworkout.


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can you have carbs after injecting hgh?



Yes, you can and if using slin...YOU MUST.  Only after taking the GH releasing peptides is it recommended that you avoid carbs.  Carbs and fats will blunt NATURAL gh release, but does nothing to effect exogenous gh.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I think vic's protocol was with using slin postworkout.



Both!  Slin or not, for larger mass gains with HGH, I would still use 3-4 large doses a week via IM rather than spreading the dose out thin for the whole week.  We are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure by doing this.  

When "off cycle", I take my GH via sub-q 2X a day 7 days a week...the traditional method.  When on cycle and trying to add more mass, I use it 3-4 times a week taking about 15iu via IM post work out...along with slin and IGF.

IMHO, taking it via sub-q takes much longer to get into your blood system...it get's there must faster via IM and will cause your IGF levels to spike higher = more growth.  At least from my understanding and research on the subject.  Like I said, you will find many with different ideas and protocols.  Nothing is really set in stone...I'm simply posting my experiences, yours may differ.



/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for explaining that Vic.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, you inject 15 iu's PWO?
I need another job!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 17, 2011)

So when on cycle, you don't sub q at all, just IM and only 3-4 times a week. I just started a kit, and I'm working up, at 4 iu now. What would be the minimal amount needed IM to achieve results? Gonna stop sub q and give this a try.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

It depends on your goals and age.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm 47, goals are always to reduce fat and increase lean muscle. I've always heard of some people taking HGH both ways, just didn't realize that introducing it in a different way had a different effect or result. Unless I'm reading this wrong.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Acoording to these guys you should start leaning up with 2-4iu ED. If you want to put on mass then raise the dose. Vic has made his own system. I plan to try it when I get a little more experienced with GH.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

how many injection sites do you guys use?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Man I've been getting sore from just using my stomach area. But I've been doing it around my hips to give my stomach a break.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was thinking 4 spots around the belly, and 3 spots an inch apart on thighs.  Just wondering if this will spread it out enough considering I'll be inecting 5 days a week


----------



## suprfast (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm on the CJC/Mod combo right now along with some igf. I really enjoy it but honestly it just made me wonder what the real thing is like. *The biggest effect I get is better sleep and waking up ready to go*.
> 
> Big moe is right.



I need that.  

Thanks for another great thread Sloppy.  You ask all the right questions.  Now to follow and learn from the zen master who is learning from...the zen masters?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> how many injection sites do you guys use?



Good question.  I saw the threads for IM sites around the body, but never really one for subQ.  Anyone have a good article cause my stomach is getting tired of being a pin cushion.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 17, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Good question.  I saw the threads for IM sites around the body, but never really one for subQ.  Anyone have a good article cause my stomach is getting tired of being a pin cushion.



You can do front of thighs.  I read to space them at least 1 inch apart to spread it around.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 18, 2011)

What blood test would you get to determine if your hgh is legit?  Is it igf1?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2011)

I've read something about putting it on a pregnancy test?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 18, 2011)

You're thinking of hcg


----------



## independent (Nov 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've read something about putting it on a pregnancy test?



Look up "shake test". Supposedly if you shake it real hard it should froth up and stay that way for a while. It could render it worthless due to its fragile nature but youre testing only one vial.


----------



## independent (Nov 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> You're thinking of hcg



This^^^


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> You're thinking of hcg


 

Yup excuse that brainfart I just had.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I need that.
> 
> Thanks for another great thread Sloppy. You ask all the right questions. Now to follow and learn from the zen master who is learning from...the zen masters?


 
Try it out supr. I recon the cjc with 2ml of bac and the ghrp with 4ml. Then I do 10units of each. That's 100mcg cjc and 125mcg GHRP. Do it first thing in the morning. Post workout. And right before bed. This just amplifies your natural GH pulses. If I don't workout, I just do it in the morning and before bed. Feel free PM if you have any questions as always


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2011)

Peptides vs the real deal.  I'm kinda stick on you're comment about that.  I really want something productive during pct.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2011)

AHHH, its the price.  Looks like peptides are a fraction of the cost of the real deal.  

Might sound dumb but is there a side by side comparison out there of a peptide vs a similar GH?(if there is such a similarity)


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2011)

You gotta look in the right spots!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You gotta look in the right spots!



Thanks.


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2011)

I just read on a certain sponsers list, is this true? Sounds like their selling insulin not gh.


blue tops are MUCH STRONGER then any other brands of hgh , use no more then
1 iu at a time : one vial = 10 days --if shooting 2x per day = 5 days
if you use more at one time , it lower your insulin level too much and make
you feel tired and sleepy , it can even send you to insulin shock ! meaning
put you to sleep even coma


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just read on a certain sponsers list, is this true? Sounds like their selling insulin not gh.
> 
> 
> blue tops are MUCH STRONGER then any other brands of hgh , use no more then
> ...



Complete horse shit!!   1iu??  Hahaha!!!  And coma from HGH if u use more?  Wow...lots of desperate dumb asses out there.



/V


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Complete horse shit!!   1iu??  Hahaha!!!  And coma from HGH if u use more?  Wow...lots of desperate dumb asses out there.
> 
> /V



Why would they even say this? That sounds like insulin to me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why would they even say this? That sounds like insulin to me.



Blue tops are stronger than any other brands??  Are you fuckn serious?  Blue tops are generics made in some bath tub in China.  The color of the top means NOTHING.  Some have SOME GH in them, but most are fake with god knows what....maybe som HCG in it.  I'm in awe that you would post yet actually believe such BS.  You are saying that bootleg GH is stronger than what I would get at the pharmacy...give me a break. 




/V


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Blue tops are stronger than any other brands??  Are you fuckn serious?  Blue tops are generics made in some bath tub in China.  The color of the top means NOTHING.  Some have SOME GH in them, but most are fake with god knows what....maybe som HCG in it.  I'm in awe that you would post yet actually believe such BS.  You are saying that bootleg GH is stronger than what I would get at the pharmacy...give me a break.
> 
> /V



The reason I posted this was my thoughts were it must be insulin marketed as gh to make a comment like that. Trust me I couldnt believe what I was reading so I posted up their bs.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

I never heard of blue top insulin bro.  And even if it was slin, 1iu isn't going to do much of anything.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

Can you post a link to this BS?



/V


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I never heard of blue top insulin bro.  And even if it was slin, 1iu isn't going to do much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



My point is to make a claim that you will go into insulin shock from their potent GH it must not be GH, its something else in those "blue tops".  My guess is insulin. Get me?  Or its just wild marketing.


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Can you post a link to this BS?
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Pm'd


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> My point is to make a claim that you will go into insulin shock from their potent GH it must not be GH, its something else in those "blue tops".  My guess is insulin. Get me?  Or its just wild marketing.



Slin comes in a liquid form, GH comes in a powder form.  So I don't see how that can be a mix up.  Silly marketing like you said sounds about right bro.



/V


----------



## meow (Nov 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just read on a certain sponsers list, is this true? Sounds like their selling insulin not gh.
> 
> 
> blue tops are MUCH STRONGER then any other brands of hgh , use no more then
> ...



THIS is a little confusing. I mean, wouldn't a seller WANT to sell more products instead of encouraging people to use less? BTw, I have this brand of GH.

I was taking igf1 at 4 ius a day and got really lethargic. I wonder if GH really spikes your igf level so much that it would cause the same lethargy.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2011)

1 iu hgh twice a day from a US pharmacy is nothing. Its all marketing hype. I have injected way more than that and never had any blood glucose issues.


----------



## meow (Nov 19, 2011)

interesting.... heavy, would you say that its possible to get hypo from hGH? I understand what your saying about the marketing strategy but it just seems a little backward.


----------



## GMO (Nov 19, 2011)

meow said:


> interesting.... heavy, would you say that its possible to get hypo from hGH? I understand what your saying about the marketing strategy but it just seems a little backward.



HGH actually makes you less sensitive to slin.  You have to use more slin if you are on an HGH protocol, compared to running slin solo or with AAS.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll be trying this hgh out very soon and will get bloodwork after a month and post results.  Is one month long enough to test igf1 levels?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> HGH actually makes you less sensitive to slin.  You have to use more slin if you are on an HGH protocol, compared to running slin solo or with AAS.



Exactly!  It's the main reason why IGF is used in many slin/GH protocols.




/V


----------



## pieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Blue tops are stronger than any other brands??  Are you fuckn serious?  Blue tops are generics made in some bath tub in China.  The color of the top means NOTHING.  Some have SOME GH in them, but most are fake with god knows what....maybe som HCG in it.  I'm in awe that you would post yet actually believe such BS.  You are saying that bootleg GH is stronger than what I would get at the pharmacy...give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since most forms of blue top are like russian roulette, is there a way to test a kit for potency? I never really understood why IP claims their bluetops will make you hypo if you take more than 2iu an injection. Sounds a little fishy...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 19, 2011)

I've seen blue top IGF LR3 before. Maybe that's what he has. I know that some people get some hypo symptoms from IGF. That's the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is my GH protocol. Inject mass quantities of AAS and GH. Eat a lot of protein. Train like your life depends on it. Repeat...






_Photo courtesy of Uncle Z_


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn you heavy and your salivating pics!!  I have to clean up my keyboard every time I see one of them!!  The drop on the end of the pin is the perfect touch bro!



/V


----------



## J.thom (Nov 20, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Damn you heavy and your salivating pics!!  I have to clean up my keyboard every time I see one of them!!  The drop on the end of the pin is the perfect touch bro!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



hahah truth!


----------



## Ravager (Nov 20, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Damn you heavy and your salivating pics!!  I have to clean up my keyboard every time I see one of them!!  The drop on the end of the pin is the perfect touch bro!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



x2... great thread here...


----------



## XYZ (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want to drop BF while using GH use it right before training or 20-30 mins before cardio SUB-Q, both ways.

I've used it several different ways, times and doses and never noticed a difference if using it once a day or twice a day.

Vic's protocol for mass is spot on.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks bro. Glad you stopped in here! 

Can't wait to try out these kig's.


----------

